# Queens Store Company, Liverpool July '17



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 9, 2017)

From what I was told by the adjacent construction team after my visit, this factory closed down in the early 1980’s. It is categorized under the Manufacture of other Containers and use to supply paper and textile products and equipment for the shipping industry including such items as life jackets. The painted sign on the brickwork outside the store states it’s a ships chandlers and sailmakers. 
The elderly owner is sadly suffering from health issues, but the building is thankfully spared demolition and redevelopment into housing is a future hope.


*The explore…*

A huge thanks to Dez for letting me know about this little gem just in time, as I can’t always get online so I’m often missing out on good places. He text me a couple of pics that he’d seen online and I just knew we had to give this place a try. 

The first attempt ended in me setting off the PIR’s, sec turned up, a decent chap and we had a chat, so I had to leave my bat hunting for another night 
The second morning I was luckier, but gutted for Dez as he couldn’t make it. However he turned up just in the nick of time to call me to say he was standing outside the building whilst a couple of workmen were putting up a ladder and measuring up the window to secure it. So I hurriedly grabbed some final shots and then had to try to let them know I was still inside without scaring the hell outa the guy on the ladder. They were obviously very surprised when I called out just as the boarding was going on, but I thought that would give them less of a shock than me just appearing at the window lookin like an idiot (now I won’t lie lol, it did cross my mind to just get sealed into the place so I could have some more time in there as I didn’t get to see all of the floors, but I couldn’t really leave my good mate hanging about outside all day so I thought it best to leave). 



*Are we heading for an urbex murder???*    



After I got out of the building we were chatting to some of the construction crew and we were told about some previous explorers a few weeks before. Two guys turned up on the site and asked for access permission but were declined. They then went back a few weeks later and palms were greased and access gained. They took their pics and left with more stuff than what they turned up with. They then called their contact back to ask him was it ok if they came over with a van to clear the place out. He said no, but has since got wind of a plan to break in and steal all the stuff. I just found this really sad. It’s not in the spirit of exploring…is it? 

It doesn’t bother me how people decide to get into places, but photographing them and putting pic’s online for people to see and then wanting to clear the place just seems extremely shallow and selfish. Take this as a comparison, say I was a wildlife photographer...hold on hear me out I spend many hours, days, weeks researching my subject, the tiger. I lay out loads of dollars on fuel, invest time and money working out how to capture the pics, drive all over the shop in clapped out motors, cars breaking down on motorways, hitting badgers at silly o’clock in the morning ripping out me rad, repair costs, getting nicked, many nights spent kipping in the car and eating miserable grub, various failed attempts, dodgy situations, risky places, bumping into proper numpties, you get the picture. 
Then one day you’re lucky, you manage to find the big cat you’ve been searching for, suddenly all of your misfortunes just don’t seem to matter so much anymore. It’s there right in front of you, it’s beautiful, it’s amazing, you photograph it, then shoot it. I’m alright jack, I’ve got my pic’s…have a look at them online, but don’t be taking any of your own, I’ve fixed that. It just doesn’t sit right with me. 
Are these people on some massive ego trip? Do they need “exclusives?” Are they addicted to “the likes?”. What drives them? One-up-manship? Cause its not “friendly banter” when it’s taken to these extremes, and I don’t think it’s always money motivated. Of course there’s competitive people in every walk of life, you make the rules you break the rules etc, but when a “community” loses sight of any integrity and no one gives a shit anymore except out doing each other and will do so at what ever the consequences, I think we need to ask ourselves a few questions…like, what is this really all about? Maybe take a reality check? 
I’ve lost count of how many fantastic places I’ve seen online only to arrive and find the soul of the place has been ripped out and all the best bits have gone, a professional job done. I know life certainly isn’t fair and there’s no level playing field…but really, what next??? Is urbex bringing out the sociopath / psychopath in you??? are we heading for our first urbex murder? But seriously, life is too short to be pissing on other people’s fireworks, have a heart, have some respect.


So now I’ve got that off my chest, on with some pic’s…




Liverpool 024 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 055 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 076 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 078 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 082 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 127 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 154 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 168 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 198 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 205 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 213 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 225 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 555 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 300 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 320 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 341 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 358 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 375 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 385 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 453 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 456 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 467 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 506 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 539 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 584 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 649 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 645 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 718 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 685 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 691 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 753 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 782 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 809 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




Liverpool 707 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

I had just set up the tripod in this room, if you look closely out of the window you can just see one of the construction guys in a high viz measuring up the window for the boarding, quite an intense moment but also rather funny, my game was nearly up.




Liverpool 816 copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr


Thanks for lookin folks...

Be lucky, be safe


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Aug 9, 2017)

Very nice shots, and thanks for the interesting read. I take issue with you referring to the thieves as explorers though  If you turn up at an abandoned site and take anything away other than the experience, be it a painting, a pot plant or a stick of celery, then you are a thief, and probably chav scum to boot. It doesn't matter how nice your camera is, or how fabulous your pictures come out. If you take things away, you're simply a criminal.


----------



## krela (Aug 9, 2017)

Amazing place, such a shame about the pigeons.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 9, 2017)

Amazing, totally agree with your views aswell! Your pictures from here are awesome, really enjoyable report. Nice one prettyvacant.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 9, 2017)

Great stuff p.v and glad you got in there in the Nick of time.i was so gutted we were all set to go and it gets sealed the day before.nearly with you in it ha ha.did make me smile when you told me.but you come away with some great pics.hopefulky it will open one day again


----------



## brickworx (Aug 9, 2017)

Wow, thats very nice.....a real gem. Ty!


----------



## mockney reject (Aug 9, 2017)

Really nice this


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 9, 2017)

Very nicely done. I like the choice of music on the vinyl discs.


----------



## smiler (Aug 9, 2017)

The natural decay happening here I like and its a shame that some rotten bar-steward has bin scavenging, but it's bin happening for ever and I don't see it stopping any time soon, I have never stolen anything from an explore, I've bin given or bought some bits that I liked, I agree with Red, you take anything, you're a thieving scavenger, I enjoyed your post PV, Thanks


----------



## Scaramanger (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice one Vacant.. Yeah I don't know if its explorers takin stuff to fund there travels or just greed but it is wrong fer sure...and sad..


----------



## Veryhighguy (Aug 10, 2017)

All i can say is WOW, Time stood still. I have had my eye on this place for over 12 months but since resent events visit a few times a week with me being local on the hope there will be access again. nice explore


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 11, 2017)

Sounds interesting. I can only assume that it was a nice explore.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 12, 2017)

Rubex said:


> Amazing, totally agree with your views aswell! Your pictures from here are awesome, really enjoyable report. Nice one prettyvacant.



Thank you Rubex! I'm not use to folks agreeing with me


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Very nicely done. I like the choice of music on the vinyl discs.



Haha yes I noticed them too...I reckon the workers must of had them playing whilst using the sewing machines


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 13, 2017)

Quote -I’ve lost count of how many fantastic places I’ve seen online only to arrive and find the soul of the place has been ripped out and all the best bits have gone, a professional job done. - Quote

I explored my first derelict building in Leeds during the summer of 1955 - Dad was on business, I was a bored 12 year old so I wandered into a nearby derelict building (damaged during the air raid of 14/14 March 1941; which I found out much, much later, when I got a real interest in places like that when I was 19 and away at Uni). Places were left full of stuff and remained so until demolition back then.

Since the onset of the internet I have seen many places cleared out after appearing on all sorts of public sites. Theft in some cases, but in the vast majority, by the legal owners of the factory in question. Sadly our beloved forums are an illustrated catalogue for the shite bastards of this world and this is the reason I have only ever taken the odd image that allows me to find out more about a machine/object. Many factories etc are left 'abandoned' because of legal problems in the winding up procedures, however it is only the monetary value that is important - so if the executors/solicitors perceive that valuable machinery make go 'walkies' or be vandalised, then they turn it into cash before this happens and protect the estate value and/or the clients.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 15, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Quote -I’ve lost count of how many fantastic places I’ve seen online only to arrive and find the soul of the place has been ripped out and all the best bits have gone, a professional job done. - Quote
> 
> I explored my first derelict building in Leeds during the summer of 1955 - Dad was on business, I was a bored 12 year old so I wandered into a nearby derelict building (damaged during the air raid of 14/14 March 1941; which I found out much, much later, when I got a real interest in places like that when I was 19 and away at Uni). Places were left full of stuff and remained so until demolition back then.
> 
> Since the onset of the internet I have seen many places cleared out after appearing on all sorts of public sites. Theft in some cases, but in the vast majority, by the legal owners of the factory in question. Sadly our beloved forums are an illustrated catalogue for the shite bastards of this world and this is the reason I have only ever taken the odd image that allows me to find out more about a machine/object. Many factories etc are left 'abandoned' because of legal problems in the winding up procedures, however it is only the monetary value that is important - so if the executors/solicitors perceive that valuable machinery make go 'walkies' or be vandalised, then they turn it into cash before this happens and protect the estate value and/or the clients.



Wow that must have been amazing exploring during the 50's and pretty dangerous too with unexploded bombs often about! I did my first explore a bit later in 1977, but as you would know there were a few bomb sites still around London in the 70's. I agree that the double edged sword of the internet has made it much easier for people to take their pickings from places. During the 80's and 90's I often bumped into metal thieves inside old buildings but places never seemed to have security then either. These older places with original remnants are becoming harder to find, eventually one day I guess they will either all be redeveloped or gone completely and exploring will have a different meaning. Sadly, somehow I don't think I will be interested then.


----------



## odeon master (Aug 15, 2017)

time warp indeed, a rare snap shot into the past.
thanks for posting


----------



## Telf. (Aug 16, 2017)

#EPIC. I love this and great take on it


----------

